# Missing baby Cockatiel Suffolk UK



## Geordie Boy

My sister has lost her cockatiel in Feltwell, Suffolk. Im doing all I can to get word out on the internet to help them. My advert is below and a photo is attached. Many thanks.

Geordie Boy is only a few months old. He's very tame and talkative and escaped from his home in Feltwell around two hours ago (Friday 10th October). He's since been heard in Lakenheath. He's very fond of whistling the Addams Family tune so you might hear him before you see him. He's used to dogs. His family are in bits.

Anne 07903175482

Please help bring this little boy home, his family are in bits.


----------



## lostbear

Sorry to hear this - you must all be very worried - I hope they get this little lad back soon.

I suggest that you post this in birds as well as lost and found.


----------



## jaycee05

Im very sorry to read this,poor little thing, have you tried asking your loca radio station to put a imessage out, and the local paper, i hope hes found soon, especially now the weather is getting colder


----------

